
Anheuser-Busch orders 40 Tesla trucks - kimsk112
http://money.cnn.com/2017/12/07/technology/anheuser-busch-tesla/index.html
======
lafar6502
How are they going to reduce emissions 30% by 2025 if the plan is based on
non-existent truck with unknown specs and delivery time in like 5 years?

~~~
PeachPlum
by doing other things

> this _is part of_ its strategy to reduce the company's carbon emissions by
> 30% by 2025.

